

Youtube is down - mjdesa
http://www.youtube.com/

======
innoying
Has been for at least 10 minutes:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7086711](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7086711)

EDIT: Actually almost 30 minutes ago by this reddit post:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/youtube/comments/1vmnfq/is_youtube_d...](http://www.reddit.com/r/youtube/comments/1vmnfq/is_youtube_down/)

------
_delirium
Seems back up now.

~~~
innoying
It does, any changes?

